# A peek at some of the cars at the Autosport show 2013



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

some nice looking motors there


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice machinery. I'll take the Carrera Cup Porsche please!


----------

